# getting S1 form



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

understand about getting the S1 form and taking it to i think immigration offices within 90 days to get yellow slip. 
But after requesting this S1 form from the pension office, when they send it to me do i just keep that and use in cyprus, or will they send me some sort of application form that i have to return and then send me the paperwork i need to take to cyprus.

going in just under 4 weeks for a 3 week holiday and hopefully only back for around 2 weeks before moving permanently. So got husband to ring and request this S1 form. but was asked when moving and when told them september was told got to ring again 2-3 weeks before move as too early now. 

personally I would ring them again next week and say going in august, but hubby said no just do what they said. my worry is if only back here for 2 weeks it wont be ready in time. then i am running about like a headless chicken LOL. got the 7 pet passports all ready & waiting. 2 lots of cases packed!!!!! 1 lot with holiday clothes, rest with other clothes i "might need" when move. plan is to leave holiday clothes in apartment, bring home empty cases to put even more stuff in. hopefully only fill up about 4 cases tho. got 4 big cases & 2 smaller ones, and found cost of taking case on flight is more than case cost so might get rid of a few

Is it always the women sorting all the important details??? hubby been busy sorting out furniture & things we can get rid of and taking to dump. but hopeless in other ways. mine & daughter all packed weeks ago and packed his clothes but sick of asking him to get socks & pants ready. then we are driving him mad showing him my holiday countdown app saying only 3 weeks 6 days left


----------



## Worldwanderer (Feb 10, 2016)

Hey Madmum,
I understand your dilemna; me my
Mum and my daughter and 5 dogs in process of moving here from Israel (originally from Scotland!) I am having very busy 6 days on Cyprus at mo; I brought 6 cases 25kg each from Israel but cheap at only 100dollars for them all! As for the dogs passports from israel we have to wait 4months from rabies injection, so we will fly with them in September..7 pet passports wow what are u bringing?? As for ur question on thread I have not even thought about the yellow card and what to do for that etc..good luck! Where u moving to??..
Whoops should probably have private messages this to u! Feel free to get in touch..

Please do not use text speak. See rule 6


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

madmum54 said:


> understand about getting the S1 form and taking it to i think immigration offices within 90 days to get yellow slip.
> But after requesting this S1 form from the pension office, when they send it to me do i just keep that and use in cyprus, or will they send me some sort of application form that i have to return and then send me the paperwork i need to take to cyprus.
> 
> going in just under 4 weeks for a 3 week holiday and hopefully only back for around 2 weeks before moving permanently. So got husband to ring and request this S1 form. but was asked when moving and when told them september was told got to ring again 2-3 weeks before move as too early now.
> ...


You are coming out to a delightful laid-back country to relax and enjoy life.

The way you write your posts is worrying in that you may not survive to get here in your manic state.

For goodness sake take a chill pill and relax!!!



Pete


----------



## madmum54 (Apr 24, 2016)

PeteandSylv said:


> You are coming out to a delightful laid-back country to relax and enjoy life.
> 
> The way you write your posts is worrying in that you may not survive to get here in your manic state.
> 
> ...


bringing 3 dogs and 4 cats. only have to wait 3 weeks from our rabies jabs as in EU at the moment
got a shortlist of 4 houses at the moment. 2 in kapparis, 1 paralimni 1 protaras going mad looking online every few days but never any new houses we like put on. then looking for quite specific things. pool or room to put 1 in. plus still having a biggish outdoor garden area for animals. amazed how many nice houses have tiny outside area. just a few feet around the pool


----------

